# benzodiazepine helps



## bleufleur (Jul 2, 2007)

I have found that taking a benzodiazepine, a spasm med, and a pain pill (if you can get one) completely eliminates the constant cramping that I have with IBS-C. Otherwise it's constant agony that does'nt let up one bit while I'm awake. I just don't understand why my doc won't give me any pain meds, do they not realize how this constant pain can drive you nuts! I already suffer from clinical depression and IBS is an added torture. Does anyone else have any luck getting pain meds for their IBS. I only want them when I'm hurting, but my doc won't prescribe for me. thanks for any help. hurting again, Lavon


----------

